# Samick guitar



## Bullseye0105 (Feb 24, 2008)

Hi. I have a samick electric guitar. The model, I think (only number written on the guitar) is KR-670 MGP

I would like to know what that is worth because I will probably be selling it and I really don't know its value.

Here's a picture.


----------



## enforcer505 (Jan 25, 2008)

i will say 150-200 if lucky. nice looking hardware but i think the tied eyed color kills it
just my 2 cents


----------



## Andy (Sep 23, 2007)

It looks like it was a higher model at the time, but unfortunately you're just not going to get alot of money, as it is very much an 80's guitar. I'd say $200-$250 tops. A word of advice, try to sell it as guitar only or with a cheap gigbag rather than with that nice hardshell. That case looks like it would work for a variety of different guitars, and you'll never get your money out of it by selling it with the guitar.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Well, on the one hand, the hardware is nice and the neck has binding. Samick makes some good stuff but they just don't have the branding sex appeal. I have a '96 Samick superstrat very much like that but lower end - conventional tremelo bridge, no emgs, no binding. I picked it up for $150 used just a couple of weeks ago. Very nicely made and it's got a great neck - a breeze to play. But - LOL - it's a Samick. I don't really get off on their headstock shapes but really the fit and finish is quite fine.

On the other hand that paint job on your guitar rules it out for a whole lot of people. I would be surprised if you could even get two and a quarter for it, but if you throw in the hard case you might be able to move it for around that price. Best of luck.


----------



## Kapo_Polenton (Jun 20, 2007)

Take off the pickup covers, change the neck to a maple strat replacement neck with gold tuners, change the knobs to fender knobs = instant super strat with a badass body!Then sell it for 600


----------



## Edutainment (Jan 29, 2008)

Eek, look at that paint job. I don't know what to think of it.


----------



## Ti-Ron (Mar 21, 2007)

Maxer said:


> On the other hand that paint job on your guitar rules it out for a whole lot of people. I would be surprised if you could even get two and a quarter for it, but if you throw in the hard case you might be able to move it for around that price. Best of luck.


I have a friend with a guitar like that, but not the same colors when he he decide to do an upgrad job on is electronics, he discovered that it only a really thin piece of paper with lacker on it!  So it's not really a "paint" job!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I actually like the looks of that guitar (being a child of the 80's)....It looks ver y "Vai-esque" . But the previous poster is right, Samick, Cort, Schecter kind of all get blended in together as lower priced guitars. Keep it an enjoy it, or keep the case and sell it on ebay.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I wouldn't expect a lot for it, but I do agree about keeping the case.
Guitars so rarely come with a case these days--and that looks like a good one.


----------

